

TripAdvisor, Expedia, Booking.com Under Investigation for Fake Reviews - clarehopping
http://blog.sweetiq.com/2014/05/tripadvisor-expedia-and-booking-com-under-investigation-by-italian-competition-authority/#axzz32HYgWpUW

======
SavvyGal
The Sedona TripAdvisor Forum - Talks about fake reviews in the links on
unpermitted Tour Guides...

